# VA state IBO championship/world qualifier may 12-13 Sherwood Archers



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

May 12-13 at Sherwood archers in Roanoke Va. 

30 targets registration will be sat 8-2 and Sun 8-12 

Food will be available at shoot 

Equipment will be checked prior to going on range we will be checking poundage and arrow weight. 

You must be a IBO member our join on site, if your not a member you will be allowed to shoot but score will not count in state championship


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

I have about 5 of us coming down from Eastern Panhandle of West Virginia to shoot on Saturday weather says sunny and 74 when i checked today will see everyone there on Saturday



Mathews MR 7, Sureloc,Classic Scopes,Trophy Taker,Doinker,Scott Longhorn,Easton


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

How much???? for entry


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I may just have to make my first trip to your range Wes. Sucks it's mothers day weekend though. I am trying to get a kitchen pass. Lol


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

I apologize to every one it's mothers day weekend the way our schedule worked out this was the only weekend we could have it and not have other conflicts I will let everyone know the cost later after I talk to IBO I anticipate it to be $20-$25


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Hope you have a good turn out Wes.


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Going to make the drive down from Monterey on Sat.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Highly unlikely that I'll be there. I haven't shot an unmarked course this year while trying to learn how to play the known distance game for the ASA shoot in KY. In fact I don't even have an IBO bow set up.......


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> Highly unlikely that I'll be there. I haven't shot an unmarked course this year while trying to learn how to play the known distance game for the ASA shoot in KY. In fact I don't even have an IBO bow set up.......


We're in the same boat. I haven't decided if I'll try to shoot unknown with my ASA bow or just shoot a practice round after everyone is finished if I can. My K50 bow is so slow Wesley had to put a sun dial on his chrono to measure it.


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

1ryanman said:


> I have about 5 of us coming down from Eastern Panhandle of West Virginia to shoot on Saturday weather says sunny and 74 when i checked today will see everyone there on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> Mathews MR 7, Sureloc,Classic Scopes,Trophy Taker,Doinker,Scott Longhorn,Easton



Haha i'm one of the five !!!


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

HADS DAD said:


> Haha i'm one of the five !!![/QUOTE
> What time are we meeting and where call me sometime tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

Rineharts or McKenzies ???


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

Should be all McKenzie


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

MrKrabs said:


> Should be all McKenzie


Good deal !!!


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

MrKrabs said:


> Should be all McKenzie


Thank God!


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

outbackarcher said:


> thank god!


i will second that i had enough of them at delaware state this past weekend


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

I know Sherwood only has a handful of non-McKenzie targets. Those are usually only used at the STAR shoot and the Jamboree in September.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll let someone else win AHC for a change..... I'm the charitable sort. It should be a challenging course unless they soften it up for the *W*ish they were *V*irginians. :becky:


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

I'll be there. heh


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

That's right. Make it easy for us W.V. Boys. Looks like another truck load o hillbillies is on the way. Yoo Hoo


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh yeh us West By God Virginians like easy courses. Actually I hope they hug every target before they set them out there.....way out there.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Sherwood always has a great course set up ,and now Wesley knows you West VA guy's are coming he might just have something up his sleeve.I also think there will be a couple Rinehart targets in the mix there always is .Good luck everyone


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Put all the targets in the wide open on real flat ground. I bet the *W*ish they were *V*irginians would love that!


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

If they are gonna be on flat ground I better bring my wedge to stand on.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

He might run it up the c range .That way the WV guy's would feel right at home. I dont know if I'll get to shoot the hole range I have to be back in Bedford for work ,but I'll get there as early as possible and shoot as much of it as I can .


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Hey outback. What's flat ground? Is that a new type of hamburger?


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Logjamb said:


> Hey outback. What's flat ground? Is that a new type of hamburger?


Lol. Could be.


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> Put all the targets in the wide open on real flat ground. I bet the *W*ish they were *V*irginians would love that!


Steep or flat, us ol hillbillies will take either or !!! LOL


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Well us hillbillies survived the trip to Sherwood today. That is an awesome range. Wes and the gang done a great job and have a very nice facility. We had a very good time and will have to wait until the scores are posted to see how we finished.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Super nice range and facilities. Thanks Wes and all the rest that help.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Come on now you WV guy smoke it I'm sure .I saw you guy's pulling in We were on about target 6 sorry I didn't get a chance to say Hi . Wesley and the guy's set up a great course ,it kicked my butt .


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I waved at ya just never got to catch up with ya. We shot fair but we had a good time.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

That's all that counts you had a good time .You got to see what Sherwood archery is all about .That was the flat land ,if you were to go straight up the rd under the power line after the lion target thats the C range .
I had to shoot fast and get back home and to work .


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Everyone told us the c range is what we would like to shoot. Maybe next time Wes will put some up there. I wish my range was layed out like Sherwood.


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

Sounds like I missed a great shoot. I got a tex from them WV guys after the shoot they seemed to like it.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

All those flat wide open shots really had us scratching our heads. Me and ol sneakn White scratched so much we looked like two **** dogs laying on the porch scratchn fleas. Outback rubbed all the hair off his chin. He's a chin rubber. Once again, this was a very nice place to shoot. Congratts Sherwood Archers.


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

You guys have a beautiful range. We had a great time shooting. I would have loved to try the field course. Thanks for all the time you put in for this shoot. heh


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

heh said:


> You guys have a beautiful range. We had a great time shooting. I would have loved to try the field course. Thanks for all the time you put in for this shoot. heh


The vba state open field shoot is memorial day weekend and should be a good shoot.

I'm glad everyone enjoyed the course we were dragging be the time we finished up Friday night. I'll have to put out more snacks the next time. I packed the cooler full, but apparently everybody was hungry after walking the field range.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

I would like to thank everyone who attended the shoot.I would also like to thank everyone who helped set and run the tournament I will get scores up tomorrow evening hope everyone enjoyed there trip to Sherwood sometime when you wv people are coming back I will run the range up c range so you will be at home on the hills, it was a pleasure to meet everyone


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Wes it was a pleasure meeting you. If you get a chance come up and shoot my range. It is nothing compared to yours but we have a good time.


----------



## Justin22 (Oct 7, 2007)

does anyone know where the scores will be posted


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

I guess they will be on their web site. I don't think they have posted them yet. heh


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

They should be on their website and on shootarchery.com but I haven't saw them yet. I figured they would have been up already.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

Working on Typing the scores right now they will be up on our website and shoot archery


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

*scores*

Here's the score's from the shoot they will also be posted on shootarchery.com 

MBO

1. Zach Tolley 307

2. Kevin White 299

3. Jimmy Peak 297 11

4. David Morris 297 9

5. Bo Dunsmore 295

6. Justin Thomas 291 9

7. Ian Rigney 291 9

8. Jeff Tolley 291 9

9. Chris Batton 291 8

10. Joey Truslow 291 7

11. Stacey Depriest 287 

12. Scott Furrar 284

13. CW Nessleroot 280

14, Travis White 279

15, Jeff Myers 277 8

16. Rick Williams 277 6

17. Ronnie Ralston 276

18.Josh Plogger 275

19. Alan lambert 273

20. Kevin Jackson 271

21. Charlie Vipperman 269

22. Barry Morris 226



SPM

1. Larry Kade 309

2. Matt Epperly 305

3. Scherrille Riley 295



PMR

1. Loren Robinson 310



FHC

1. Theresa McAndrew 312

2. Oksana Turski 232



MBR

1. David Rash 307

2.Bryan Poovey 300

3. Kevin Kilby 297

4.Timothy Stiltner 292

5. Jeff Stevers 289

6. David Merritt 279

7. Russell Wymer 272

8. Mark Campbell 264



MSR

1. James Epperly 306

2. Herb Hawse 304

3. Darrell Wyant 299

4. Mike Hines 295

5. Danny Alger 292

6. David Butler 283

7. Albert Furrow 281

8. Rocky Hall 280



AHC

1. Jason Hough 307

2. Chris Puffenberger 271



MCBH

1. Roy Meditz 296

2. John Baliley 292

3. Roger Goff 291

4. Burley Miller 274

5. Joseph Butts 267

6. Edward Wymer 266



HC

1. John Posten 309

2. David Brower 308

3. Greg Shank 305

4. Roy Meditz II 299

5. Nathan Wolfe 286

6. Darrin Smith 232



Cub

1. Archer Merritt 312



PMF 

1. JL Lane 173



PSM

1. Melvin Shrewsberry 292

2. Joel Lecker 283



FBO

1. Melanie Riley 264



MCU

1. Mark Covington 273


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

*scores*

Here's the score's from the shoot they will also be posted on shootarchery.com 

MBO

1. Zach Tolley 307

2. Kevin White 299

3. Jimmy Peak 297 11

4. David Morris 297 9

5. Bo Dunsmore 295

6. Justin Thomas 291 9

7. Ian Rigney 291 9

8. Jeff Tolley 291 9

9. Chris Batton 291 8

10. Joey Truslow 291 7

11. Stacey Depriest 287 

12. Scott Furrar 284

13. CW Nessleroot 280

14, Travis White 279

15, Jeff Myers 277 8

16. Rick Williams 277 6

17. Ronnie Ralston 276

18.Josh Plogger 275

19. Alan lambert 273

20. Kevin Jackson 271

21. Charlie Vipperman 269

22. Barry Morris 226



SPM

1. Joe Pitt 311

2. Larry Kade 309

3. Matt Epperly 305

4. Scherrille Riley 295



PMR

1. Loren Robinson 310



FHC

1. Theresa McAndrew 312

2. Oksana Turski 232



MBR

1. David Rash 307

2.Bryan Poovey 300

3. Kevin Kilby 297

4.Timothy Stiltner 292

5. Jeff Stevers 289

6. David Merritt 279

7. Russell Wymer 272

8. Mark Campbell 264



MSR

1. James Epperly 306

2. Herb Hawse 304

3. Darrell Wyant 299

4. Mike Hines 295

5. Danny Alger 292

6. David Butler 283

7. Albert Furrow 281

8. Rocky Hall 280



AHC

1. Jason Hough 307

2. Chris Puffenberger 271



MCBH

1. Roy Meditz 296

2. John Baliley 292

3. Roger Goff 291

4. Burley Miller 274

5. Joseph Butts 267

6. Edward Wymer 266



HC

1. John Posten 309

2. David Brower 308

3. Greg Shank 305

4. Roy Meditz II 299

5. Nathan Wolfe 286

6. Darrin Smith 232



Cub

1. Archer Merritt 312



PMF 

1. JL Lane 173



PSM

1. Melvin Shrewsberry 292

2. Joel Lecker 283



FBO

1. Melanie Riley 264



MCU

1. Mark Covington 273


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Must have been a challenging course as the scores don't look to be particularly high. I wish I could have played.


----------

